# Javea alicante



## Nic:-) (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi everyone 

Myself and family are moving to Javae in Spain.we are hoping to go out in June and get a rented house sorted and be moved by July. We are doing a we tester for 6 months to see how we get on. So any advise would be greatly appreciated  
My partner works offshore so he wil be travelling home every 2 weeks so it wil be me and my 1 year old twins a lot of the time. Does anyone know of mother and toddler groups? Can anyone tell me what Javae wil be like for a young family?
And how much would private Spanish lessons be? How much is car rentals? Monthly living expenses? 
Thanks in advance

Nic xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Nic:-) said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Myself and family are moving to Javae in Spain.we are hoping to go out in June and get a rented house sorted and be moved by July. We are doing a we tester for 6 months to see how we get on. So any advise would be greatly appreciated
> My partner works offshore so he wil be travelling home every 2 weeks so it wil be me and my 1 year old twins a lot of the time. Does anyone know of mother and toddler groups? Can anyone tell me what Javae wil be like for a young family?
> ...


:welcome:
Jávea is fantastic for young families - I have brought my girls up here for the past 10.5 years - they're teenagers now!

we have a lot of families here where the dad works offshore & mum is left here with the kids - I was in a similar position myself when we first came

there are at least a couple of mums & tots groups - I'll check out which are running & where & get back to you


----------



## Nic:-) (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you. Can anyone also give advise to which estate agents is best to rent from? Also are we required to apply for residency straight away? 
 xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Nic:-) said:


> Thank you. Can anyone also give advise to which estate agents is best to rent from? Also are we required to apply for residency straight away?
> xx


as for agents - I never recommend a company unless I've personally used them & had good results ... & sadly I wouldn't recommend the couple I've used 

if once you've contacted some you'd like to PM me I'll let you know if I've heard good or bad about them though 

You are expected to register as resident within 90 days of arrival


one thing I think you should check out - if the country your husband works in - or is paid by - doesn't have a tax agreement with Spain, he'll have to pay income tax here, even if he only visits you, because Spain will consider him to be tax resident because he supports you financially

in Spain you pay tax on _all your income, worldwide. _This is even if the earnings are 'tax free' where you earn them


----------



## Nic:-) (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you for your help.
So far we have just been looking online but we are planning on visiting and viewing a view places before we decide. Where can I find out more info on tax, we are clueless haha he wil only be in spain for half the year but I wil be there all year round? Will he have to pay both spain and uk? 
Anything else we should know? Lol what area in Javea is most popular with expats? 
Nic x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Nic:-) said:


> Thank you for your help.
> So far we have just been looking online but we are planning on visiting and viewing a view places before we decide. Where can I find out more info on tax, we are clueless haha he wil only be in spain for half the year but I wil be there all year round? Will he have to pay both spain and uk?
> Anything else we should know? Lol what area in Javea is most popular with expats?
> Nic x


I'd say he would have to pay tax in Spain as thats where his family and main residence will be. But see what others say, or have a look thru some of the older posts - we have had some oil rig workers and pilots on who have had the same questions

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Nic:-) said:


> Thank you for your help.
> So far we have just been looking online but we are planning on visiting and viewing a view places before we decide. Where can I find out more info on tax, we are clueless haha he wil only be in spain for half the year but I wil be there all year round? Will he have to pay both spain and uk?
> Anything else we should know? Lol what area in Javea is most popular with expats?
> Nic x


if he is paid by a UK company he will be taxed at source presumably? In that case he would still have to do a tax declaration here, and atm the allowances are lower here so he'd have to pay something on top

it doesn't matter how much time he spends here - what matters is that he is financially supporting his family which lives here 

there are expats all over Jávea, of lots of nationalities


----------



## Campbell Clan (Sep 8, 2013)

Nic:-) said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Myself and family are moving to Javae in Spain.we are hoping to go out in June and get a rented house sorted and be moved by July. We are doing a we tester for 6 months to see how we get on. So any advise would be greatly appreciated
> My partner works offshore so he wil be travelling home every 2 weeks so it wil be me and my 1 year old twins a lot of the time. Does anyone know of mother and toddler groups? Can anyone tell me what Javae wil be like for a young family?
> ...


Hi Nic, Myself and family are also moving out to Javea from Manchester on November the 1st we already have a place lined up in the Arenal area that way everything will be within walking distance as i didn't want to be too isolated especially as my partner also works offshore on a 4x4 rota, we've arranged for our girls who will be 1.5 & 5 years Old when we move, to attend the rainbow school for the first year to help with integration, we arranged a visit in March and it was excellent! 
Anyway enough about us how is your Move/planning going? have you managed to find answers to your questions? if not i have managed to accumulate an awful lot of helpful links whilst researching id gladly share them with you. Hope everything is going to plan would love to hear from you.
All the best Vicky


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

the posts which were not relevant to this topic are now here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/413377-tax-working-black.html


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> the posts which were not relevant to this topic are now here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/413377-tax-working-black.html


Please delete my posts I do not want any information I provide here ever to be associated with working in the black. "Tax & working in the black" WOW! 

My earlier posts were in direct answer to relevant tax questions on worldwide income.

I think like many others before me I need to say adios amigos to this forum!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

angil said:


> Please delete my posts I do not want any information I provide here ever to be associated with working in the black. "Tax & working in the black" WOW!
> 
> My earlier posts were in direct answer to relevant tax questions on worldwide income.
> 
> I think like many others before me I need to say adios amigos to this forum!


don't panic - & no need to leave!

I'm actually planning to split it again into two threads - one for tax & one for 'black working' but my brain (& the software) can only cope with one 'split' at a time!


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Okay!!

But of all the people, me and hubby have practically been screaming "we are here tax us" since we got here! 

I had never even heard the expression "working on the black" until I came to Spain! & I never want to be associated with it! So please make sure my posts end up in the right side of the fence when you get around to the split! Thank you.

& I hope the OP goes and has a look at my earlier posts re; tax, there was some good stuff there!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I've now created two threads from the off topic posts


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/413417-tax-residency.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/413377-working-black.html


:focus:


Jávea is on level 3 risk of forest fires today - despite a few drops of wet stuff & thunder last night


here are some photos of the thunderclouds at sunset yesterday, courtesy of our local weatherman Meteoxabia


----------

